# E-Bikes On Trains?



## Slick (27 Jul 2019)

It's not something I do often but had a brilliant journey from Glasgow to Newcastle on the train with both bikes going into their own car on racks that wouldn't have looked out of place at my primary school in the 70's. The journey back wasn't quite as good as we got on the train on the bike carriage, only to find the bike space full of bags of rubbish and it was the space for hanging the bikes, which I didn't fancy much. To cut a long story short, I threw the bags out and slid both bikes in the space but they were both sticking out quite a bit restricting door access. Eventually, everyone got on and I lifted the cases on to the platform for anyone getting off, which worked fine until we got to Edinburgh when a young girl working on the platform came on and told me to hang the bikes. I explained they were this way from Newcastle and I couldn't hang the ebike from the wheel due to the weight. She said we wouldn't be able to travel further and she would need to get the train manager to confirm. I stripped both bikes of their panniers and pulled both out to allow me to hang mine but just slid Mrs Slicks ebike back in where it came from. I was even more exasperated when the girl came back to tell me the manager was already aware of the bikes and was happy with the way they were.

Long story to ask, would you hang your ebike on a train by the wheel?


----------



## CXRAndy (27 Jul 2019)

As long as it has padded hooks and doesn't swing freely. Depends also if mudguards are fitted


Slick said:


> It's not something I do often but had a brilliant journey from Glasgow to Newcastle on the train with both bikes going into their own car on racks that wouldn't have looked out of place at my primary school in the 70's. The journey back wasn't quite as good as we got on the train on the bike carriage, only to find the bike space full of bags of rubbish and it was the space for hanging the bikes, which I didn't fancy much. To cut a long story short, I threw the bags out and slid both bikes in the space but they were both sticking out quite a bit restricting door access. Eventually, everyone got on and I lifted the cases on to the platform for anyone getting off, which worked fine until we got to Edinburgh when a young girl working on the platform came on and told me to hang the bikes. I explained they were this way from Newcastle and I couldn't hang the ebike from the wheel due to the weight. She said we wouldn't be able to travel further and she would need to get the train manager to confirm. I stripped both bikes of their panniers and pulled both out to allow me to hang mine but just slid Mrs Slicks ebike back in where it came from. I was even more exasperated when the girl came back to tell me the manager was already aware of the bikes and was happy with the way they were.
> 
> Long story to ask, would you hang your ebike on a train by the wheel?


----------



## Slick (27 Jul 2019)

No padded hooks, it would have swung free, as mine did and mudguards are fitted but they were the least of my concerns.


----------



## jann71 (27 Jul 2019)

I couldnt lift mine to hang it
I've been lucky any time I've been on the train with the bike it was just a normal ScotRail and space in the carriage, not a bike space.
Some platforms are quite high and still to finding knack of getting front wheel up.


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Jul 2019)

The Cube, just visible, is hooked on a French train, without issue. It was a bit of an effort getting it there though!


----------



## Slick (27 Jul 2019)

jann71 said:


> I couldnt lift mine to hang it
> I've been lucky any time I've been on the train with the bike it was just a normal ScotRail and space in the carriage, not a bike space.
> Some platforms are quite high and still to finding knack of getting front wheel up.


Not a chance Mrs Slick was lifting hers up on her own as I think I would probably struggle. Scotrail trains are fine as they just stay on their wheels but there's no way in my humble opinion that any reasonable person who stopped to think about it for more than 5 seconds would expect everyone to be able to position their ebikes on a hook. My main concern was the potential damage to the wheel. If I remember correctly, you have the same or similar bike, would you be happy to hang it from the wheel if you could get it up there in the first place?


----------



## Slick (27 Jul 2019)

stoatsngroats said:


> View attachment 477306
> 
> 
> The Cube, just visible, is hooked on a French train, without issue. It was a bit of an effort getting it there though!


Yeah, it was a similar set up to that. I take it from that, you have no concerns about your wheel being damaged?


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Jul 2019)

Slick said:


> Yeah, it was a similar set up to that. I take it from that, you have no concerns about your wheel being damaged?


Mines the Cannondale, the other half drives the ebike 

No, no concerns really, it hasn’t had any detrimental effect that we’ve noticed. They run true, no punctures or any other worries. They were there for an hour, including some high speed running and multiple stops once I the city.

Interesting thought though, I’m not stating a guarantee that it might cause damage, just haven’t observed any.


----------



## Slick (27 Jul 2019)

stoatsngroats said:


> Mines the Cannondale, the other half drives the ebike
> 
> No, no concerns really, it hasn’t had any detrimental effect that we’ve noticed. They run true, no punctures or any other worries. They were there for an hour, including some high speed running and multiple stops once I the city.
> 
> Interesting thought though, I’m not stating a guarantee that it might cause damage, just haven’t observed any.


Fair enough, I may have worried over nothing. All my own bikes are hung by the wheel in the garage but I've always felt that the ebike was far too heavy to do the same. Still do if I'm honest.


----------



## jann71 (27 Jul 2019)

Slick said:


> Not a chance Mrs Slick was lifting hers up on her own as I think I would probably struggle. Scotrail trains are fine as they just stay on their wheels but there's no way in my humble opinion that any reasonable person who stopped to think about it for more than 5 seconds would expect everyone to be able to position their ebikes on a hook. My main concern was the potential damage to the wheel. If I remember correctly, you have the same or similar bike, would you be happy to hang it from the wheel if you could get it up there in the first place?



Nope. I'd be concerned it brought the hook down too.


----------

